# RM/AMR pierce county/tacoma



## Vegasmedic (Aug 16, 2016)

hello all,

Anyone have some first hand knowledge of RM/AMR in pierce county/Tacoma from an ALS standpoint? Do they run ALS 911 or just interfacility and how's the pay. PM is fine if you don't want to post here. 


Thanks!


----------



## waaaemt (Aug 29, 2016)

they have the BLS 911 contract with Tacoma but the county requires paramedics on all rigs so all 911 unit are ALS. TFD is primary ALS and RM gets the left overs. They do see crazy calls but not very often. i think EMTs start around $12.50 ish and medics around $15.


----------



## Drax (Oct 26, 2016)

waaaemt said:


> they have the BLS 911 contract with Tacoma but the county requires paramedics on all rigs so all 911 unit are ALS. TFD is primary ALS and RM gets the left overs. They do see crazy calls but not very often. i think EMTs start around $12.50 ish and medics around $15.


When did they begin requiring that? Must've been within the last year. I was doing BLS 911 without a medic on the rig with a different agency in Pierce.


----------



## waaaemt (Nov 7, 2016)

Drax said:


> When did they begin requiring that? Must've been within the last year. I was doing BLS 911 without a medic on the rig with a different agency in Pierce.



They always have as long as Dr. Waffle has been around. I should clarify 911 transport ambulances are required to have ALS unless they have a variance approved by the county. Definitely ALS over kill imo. ILS would be fine but what do I know  I'm guessing you were on a an engine or something?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

As an aside, I love that Dr Waffle's assistant is Norma Pancake.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> As an aside, I love that Dr Waffle's assistant is Norma Pancake.


Lol, I have to ask, are these actual people?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, I have to ask, are these actual people?



100% real.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> 100% real.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

http://www.wrems.com/council.html

(Scroll down to Pierce County)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

They are called the breakfast club.


----------



## waaaemt (Dec 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> As an aside, I love that Dr Waffle's assistant is Norma Pancake.


 
haha yep, can't write this stuff


----------

